# JetLine Lighter stopped working



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I received a JetLine lighter at Christmas along with a few choice sticks. It has worked fine, until a day or so ago. It still has about half of the butane in it. When I first ignite, both flames light up, but almost immediately go out. I still continue to hear the butane escaping. Anyone have thoughts about this issue?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just used a bit of can air and blew out the side vents. Seemed to work for a few moments, then stopped again...Weird..


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

With further research, I found out how to adjust the flame height. Not sure why it needed to be....oh well. Carry on.


----------



## butterfly814 (Aug 1, 2015)

how did you adjust flame and how did you get it to work again having same issue and do not know how to fix mine is one month old and it is doing this?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I know this isn't what you asked, Norm. But, at some point you've just got to give in and buy an new one. Most Jetlines are in the $15-$30 range.

Personally, I've had really good luck with the Scorch Torch brand that tend to cost even slightly less; in the $10-$15 range on Amazon.

I've got two Scorch Torches, and both have been great! There are lots more styles to choose from too. I highly recommend them based on the ones I've got, which are:

Scorch Torch Caspian / $13 delivered / single jet allows terrific control for touch-ups / just big enough to be considered a table lighter / still a pocket-able size, but just a bit too bulky to carry it on a regular basis:









Scorch Torch Dominator / $13 delivered / very quick-to-light triple jet / good pocket size / has integrated cigar punch:









I'm not associated with Scorch Torch, Amazon, or any vendor selling these. I just like 'em!


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

NormH3 said:


> I received a JetLine lighter at Christmas along with a few choice sticks. It has worked fine, until a day or so ago. It still has about half of the butane in it. When I first ignite, both flames light up, but almost immediately go out. I still continue to hear the butane escaping. Anyone have thoughts about this issue?


What butane you using? If it's not a high quality, perhaps worth a try. I use Vector, and some lighters I used to have problems with now I don't.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

As mentioned, I got it working once I adjusted the flame height. This was a gift with some cigars from last Christmas. Have topped it off a number of times since the original "failure" and haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## Drivnbysin (May 14, 2018)

deke said:


> What butane you using? If it's not a high quality, perhaps worth a try. I use Vector, and some lighters I used to have problems with now I don't.


Ive had my Jetline Triple Torch for over four years now and have not had a single issue with it. its been filled up from empty over 500 times.


----------

